# Hi!



## Frey (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all!

I'm new in mantis topic. I'm from Poland and I'm 18.

I've started rearing a mantis three monts ago. At this moment I've a some P. paradoxa and P. ocellata. I wish to collect an exotic species of mantis like I. diabolica (it's my favorite ^^) or H. coronatus.

Besides mantis I've like spiders and scorps.

I'm counting on You and Yours advices in rearing of mantis.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there wellcom from Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 10, 2009)

welcome to the forum, im douglas from cali, US. Use the search feature to find information you are seeking! we are all here to help.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ismart (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome B)


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Frey, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Opivy (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome! I'm new as well =0 always wanted to visit Poland. Maybe some day


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## superfreak (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome from Australia! I have family in Poland. I used to live in Ukraine


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome fellow bug lover! from OHIO


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome


----------

